# My second fight



## Slihn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey what's up everybody.As you know I just had my second fight.It didnt quite go like I wanted , but oh , well that's what third fights are for.

Check it out:


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 25, 2008)

Slihn said:


> Hey what's up everybody.As you know I just had my second fight.It didnt quite go like I wanted , but oh , well that's what third fights are for.
> 
> Check it out:


So, what happened?  Did you win or lose?  Were you able to work what you'd trained -- or did it all fall apart in the ring?


----------



## Drag'n (Oct 1, 2008)

Good fight man!
It must have been agrivating with him clinching you so much.
No doubt he was aware of your heavy punches and didnt want to get hit by you.
Win or lose, all fights are a great learning experience.

Good luck with the next one!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Good luck next time!


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 21, 2009)

Good fight brother! I can learn a lot from watching you  Great work! Looking forward to seeing more and I hope I can become as good as you some day!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 21, 2009)

Good fight man, keep training and learning from your fights.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 21, 2009)

good luck next time!


----------



## gocrywolf (Nov 29, 2009)

You did a really amazing job for your second fight and Im not just saying that. Im not sure what all of the rules of engagement are for a muay thai battle so I apologize if any of my suggestions break the rules but here goes:

muay thai: He seemed to be clinging a lot. In the little muay thai experience I have I was taught to move my grapple inside of the opponents arms and lock my hands behind his head for more control. By putting your elbows together after the hand lock it become really hard for an opponent to escape your grip and puts their head in rang of you knee. 

Aikido: I was also taught that by controlling the head you can better manipulate an opponents center of gravity as the body must follow where the head leads. Example: if you push someones head toward the ground their body will head toward the ground right after it. When he grabs you if you control the head you can stop him from gunning you down with knees by jerking his head right or left. This causes him to lose balance and makes kneeing tough and largely ineffective. 

muay thai: I was also taught to intercept kicks and punches with the elbow and knee. By offering you opponents kick a slightly bent knee so as to let them impact the point of the knee you can defuse some of their momentum before the full extent of the kick and they may very well hurt themselves on you. Its also important to note that because this tech doesnt require you to bring your knee all the way up it is lower to the ground and therefore easier for you to maintain balance after absorbing the impact of the kick.

I hope my comments have been helpful and wish you the best of luck in your next match.

Sometime we see ourselves best through the eyes of others. To grow we must be open to the idea of growth.  Student of many master of none.

Heavy bows


----------



## Omar B (Nov 30, 2009)

Slihn said:


> Hey what's up everybody.As you know I just had my second fight.It didnt quite go like I wanted , but oh , well that's what third fights are for.
> 
> Check it out:



Brother, I lost my first fight.  Take heart, learn from it and kick more ***.


----------

